# ,  / > Alinco >  ctcss  Alinko dr430

## RU6AI

,    . -DR430TE1. -     CTCSS  TX.
  RX - , ..
   ,  ENC -    PTT    -EE.  ,   .

----------


## RU6AI

,         CTCSS,      DTMF.       .     DR430E.

----------


## RU6AI

R223-    ?

----------


## rx3apf

,   R74 (  R71         ) ?  a)         ,       CTCSS (   ,          ) , b)       T/E   .     ( 99% ),  "E"  1750 Hz     CTCSS.  "T", ,  .   ,    "T",  ,  CTCSS .   DAC,   .   -   . /    "T".

----------


## rx3apf

> (       ,  L,C. )


   - R40, R74, R84.      ( 1750 Hz   ).

----------


## rx3apf

, ,        .     ,    ,   DAC.    ,     .  (  -      ) -  .  vrtp.ru    ,      ,  .     AK2341.  - ,    -   ...

----------

RU6AI

----------


## RU6AI

(  VR2)-   .

----------

Tolya

----------

